# Door Dash Acceptance Rate has 0 Effect on Your Orders



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Just stopped by the local Door Dash Hub after 120 deliveries to check on a few things. My acceptance rate is 42%, while my Customer Rating is 4.82, Completion Rate 90% and On Time is 93%. 

I've been getting a lot of crap orders (under 6$, $5.00 to drive 10 miles, order and pay) and this is why my acceptance rate is so bad. I asked them if this will effect the amount or type of orders I get. They absolutely assured me that it isn't and they actually understood why I can't accept those orders.

Believable?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm 4.61 rating, 24% ar, 99% cr, 83% ot, sometimes I can go at least 1 hr 1/2 without receiving any orders and when they do pop up they're crappy orders under $8, I was also wondering if my ratings were affecting me.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

EasyRider1 said:


> Just stopped by the local Door Dash Hub after 120 deliveries to check on a few things. My acceptance rate is 42%, while my Customer Rating is 4.82, Completion Rate 90% and On Time is 93%.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crap orders (under 6$, $5.00 to drive 10 miles, order and pay) and this is why my acceptance rate is so bad. I asked them if this will effect the amount or type of orders I get. They absolutely assured me that it isn't and they actually understood why I can't accept those orders.
> 
> Believable?


Yes. The pay on most orders just sucks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The only thing acceptance rate affects is top dasher status. I think you have to maintain 70% acceptance rate which is impossible for me


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

EasyRider1 said:


> Just stopped by the local Door Dash Hub after 120 deliveries to check on a few things. My acceptance rate is 42%, while my Customer Rating is 4.82, Completion Rate 90% and On Time is 93%.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crap orders (under 6$, $5.00 to drive 10 miles, order and pay) and this is why my acceptance rate is so bad. I asked them if this will effect the amount or type of orders I get. They absolutely assured me that it isn't and they actually understood why I can't accept those orders.
> 
> Believable?


Be careful on the completion rate not the acceptance rate. A low completion rate can get you deactivated. Is a 90% completion rate still in the green?


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Be careful on the completion rate not the acceptance rate. A low completion rate can get you deactivated. Is a 90% completion rate still in the green?


Yes 90% is still considered High. 89% is considered Medium.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

EasyRider1 said:


> Just stopped by the local Door Dash Hub after 120 deliveries to check on a few things. My acceptance rate is 42%, while my Customer Rating is 4.82, Completion Rate 90% and On Time is 93%.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crap orders (under 6$, $5.00 to drive 10 miles, order and pay) and this is why my acceptance rate is so bad. I asked them if this will effect the amount or type of orders I get. They absolutely assured me that it isn't and they actually understood why I can't accept those orders.
> 
> Believable?


With acceptance rate over 55% you generally get better offers.

They won't admit this, but it's true.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> With acceptance rate over 55% you generally get better offers.
> 
> They won't admit this, but it's true.


What do you base that on? Hearsay from other drivers or do you have some strong evidence that it's true? 
Anyone with an acceptance rating higher than 40% is taking the garbage offers and can't be making money. The math just doesn't work out. I guess it depends on what you call making money. 
Anyway, I got this yesterday with a 25% AR.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> What do you base that on? Hearsay from other drivers or do you have some strong evidence that it's true?
> Anyone with an acceptance rating higher than 40% is taking the garbage offers and can't be making money. The math just doesn't work out. I guess it depends on what you call making money.
> Anyway, I got this yesterday with a 25% AR.
> View attachment 404572
> View attachment 404573


What part of the word generally doesn't make sense to you?

I'm pulling in $1000 a week with DD. You?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I figure anyone can pull a grand, in 60-80 hours a week if you're accepting the DD garbage. I choose not to drive 12 hours a day lol
I would love to see some screenshots of your $1000 weeks. Ratings and earnings


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

EasyRider1 said:


> Just stopped by the local Door Dash Hub after 120 deliveries to check on a few things. My acceptance rate is 42%, while my Customer Rating is 4.82, Completion Rate 90% and On Time is 93%.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crap orders (under 6$, $5.00 to drive 10 miles, order and pay) and this is why my acceptance rate is so bad. I asked them if this will effect the amount or type of orders I get. They absolutely assured me that it isn't and they actually understood why I can't accept those orders.
> 
> Believable?


That's good. I've been declining a bunch of $3 requests lately


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I figure anyone can pull a grand, in 60-80 hours a week if you're accepting the DD garbage. I choose not to drive 12 hours a day lol
> I would love to see some screenshots of your $1000 weeks. Ratings and earnings


45 hours a week, generally anywhere from $1.50 to $2 a mile.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> 45 hours a week, generally anywhere from $1.50 to $2 a mile.


Not sure if you posted it anywhere, but what is your acceptance rate?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Not sure if you posted it anywhere, but what is your acceptance rate?


I try to keep between 50 and 60.

This weekend I let it fall to 38% and I'm seeing a big difference in the quantity and quality of offers coming my way. Especially in non-peak hours.

This to me seems to imply that there's a hierarchy that they don't really talk about. People with high acceptance ratings tend to get first offers and then it trickles down. People with low acceptance ratings basically get the crumbs from the table and the occasional nice offer when all of the high rated dashers are busy.

I try to make sure that I get my acceptance rating up to about 50% to 60% by Friday for when it really matters.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I figure anyone can pull a grand, in 60-80 hours a week if you're accepting the DD garbage. I choose not to drive 12 hours a day lol
> I would love to see some screenshots of your $1000 weeks. Ratings and earnings


I mix in various platforms when I know I'm being throtled because I made too much money too fast.

I also average $100 a week cash tips.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I also average $100 a week cash tips.


I call BS on the cash tips but maybe it varies on zone. I don't see that, not even close.
But anyway from your screenshot, I went to the December week that you posted to see what I did. Less hours driven but almost identical hourly rate and that's all I'm interested in. Now keep in mind, you keep taunting, "higher acceptance rate matters". I NEVER have an AR higher than 30-40%.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

EasyRider1 said:


> Just stopped by the local Door Dash Hub after 120 deliveries to check on a few things. My acceptance rate is 42%, while my Customer Rating is 4.82, Completion Rate 90% and On Time is 93%.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of crap orders (under 6$, $5.00 to drive 10 miles, order and pay) and this is why my acceptance rate is so bad. I asked them if this will effect the amount or type of orders I get. They absolutely assured me that it isn't and they actually understood why I can't accept those orders.
> 
> Believable?


It's true I know a guy he showed me his acceptance rate it was 23% he only takes $8 and up and he still get pings for pick up.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I call BS on the cash tips but maybe it varies on zone. I don't see that, not even close.
> But anyway from your screenshot, I went to the December week that you posted to see what I did. Less hours driven but almost identical hourly rate and that's all I'm interested in. Now keep in mind, you keep taunting, "higher acceptance rate matters". I NEVER have an AR higher than 30-40%.
> View attachment 405098
> View attachment 405100
> View attachment 405101


I get $10-$20 a day in cash tips.

The key is during off peak hours the quality and quantity of offers deteriorates. When it's busy, they just throw offers around like mad until a driver accepts.

Bear in mind, I'm also always angling for $2 a mile at the end of the day too.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> With acceptance rate over 55% you generally get better offers.
> 
> They won't admit this, but it's true.


lol... if I would be over 40% I would be broke


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> What part of the word generally doesn't make sense to you?
> 
> I'm pulling in $1000 a week with DD. You?


Tell us what that grand a week is _after_ expenses. If you’re driving 1000 miles to get that $1000 you’re losing money.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I call BS on the cash tips but maybe it varies on zone. I don't see that, not even close.
> But anyway from your screenshot, I went to the December week that you posted to see what I did. Less hours driven but almost identical hourly rate and that's all I'm interested in. Now keep in mind, you keep taunting, "higher acceptance rate matters". I NEVER have an AR higher than 30-40%.
> View attachment 405098
> View attachment 405100
> View attachment 405101



This income statement is tagged from 2020.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Poop is better left outside your car. 💩


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Atavar said:


> If you’re driving 1000 miles to get that $1000 you’re losing money.


How do you figure that you're losing money averaging $1/mile? What vehicle are you using for delivery that costs more than $1/mile to operate?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> How do you figure that you're losing money averaging $1/mile? What vehicle are you using for delivery that costs more than $1/mile to operate?


Add it up. Tires, repairs, insurance, oil changes, cleaning supplies, depreciation and of course your time has to be worth something.
After you deduct everything what is left over is what covers your time. Maybe you are willing to work for the $5/hour after expenses but I’m not.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Return mileage. Drive 10 miles for 10$. Drive back. 

Minus $3 in gas, you're way under minimum wage.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Atavar said:


> After you deduct everything what is left over is what covers your time. Maybe you are willing to work for the $5/hour after expenses but I’m not.


That's not what you said, though. You said that if you are driving 1,000 miles to make $1,000, you are LOSING money. I don't think that is true for most drivers. For most drivers, their operating expenses are well under $1/mile.

If you want to argue that you aren't MAKING ENOUGH money at $1/mile, that is a different discussion. Depending on the circumstances I would be inclined to agree with you, but that is not the statement that I challenged.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> That's not what you said, though. You said that if you are driving 1,000 miles to make $1,000, you are LOSING money. I don't think that is true for most drivers. For most drivers, their operating expenses are well under $1/mile.
> 
> If you want to argue that you aren't MAKING ENOUGH money at $1/mile, that is a different discussion. Depending on the circumstances I would be inclined to agree with you, but that is not the statement that I challenged.


When you don’t have enough left over after expenses to pay yourself then you _are_ losing money.
If you aren’t making a profit then you _are_ losing money.
We aren’t in this to break even. The goal is not to do charity work for the gig companies. 
We are in this to make a profit.
Set your “enough” bar where you want. If your goal is to break even there’s really not much point to doing this in the first place.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Atavar said:


> We aren’t in this to break even. The goal is not to do charity work for the gig companies.
> We are in this to make a profit.
> Set your “enough” bar where you want. If your goal is to break even there’s really not much point to doing this in the first place.


But again, who is breaking even averaging $1/mile? Any vehicle that costs $1/mile to operate is an incredibly inefficient vehicle for delivery. I don't doubt that such vehicles exist, but most people aren't driving a vehicle that costs $1/mile to operate.



jaxbeachrides said:


> Return mileage. Drive 10 miles for 10$. Drive back.
> 
> Minus $3 in gas, you're way under minimum wage.


But if you're driving 10 miles for $10 and then driving back for nothing, you aren't averaging $1/mile. You are averaging 50¢/mile. Averaging 50¢/mile, yes, there would be a decent percentage of drivers that would be losing money at that point......but still not all.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I did it regularly. But the nature of delivery has a negative effect on your earnings.

Wait times. $1 a mile, $10 a mile, all that is meaningless if it takes an hour to to receive and complete an order.

Residential areas. Rideshare is easier because you can go deep into a suburban area and get a pickup after you drop off, so there's way less wasted miles and time.

Not to mention dd zone system, which has you always crossing out of zones unless you're taking low pay orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rideshare is easier because you can go deep into a suburban area and get a pickup after you drop off, so there's way less wasted miles and time.


Having done thousands of both I have to disagree with you there. Rideshare has more dead miles by far.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> What do you base that on? Hearsay from other drivers or do you have some strong evidence that it's true?
> Anyone with an acceptance rating higher than 40% is taking the garbage offers and can't be making money. The math just doesn't work out. I guess it depends on what you call making money.
> Anyway, I got this yesterday with a 25% AR.
> View attachment 404572
> View attachment 404573


Depends on the area, I think. Mine usually hovers around 70%. I'm in California, so we get more than base pay, and people generally tip at least enough to make a delivery marginally worth doing. I don't accept anything under $5, and that's for less than about 1 mile delivery range.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> That's not what you said, though. You said that if you are driving 1,000 miles to make $1,000, you are LOSING money. I don't think that is true for most drivers. For most drivers, their operating expenses are well under $1/mile.
> 
> If you want to argue that you aren't MAKING ENOUGH money at $1/mile, that is a different discussion. Depending on the circumstances I would be inclined to agree with you, but that is not the statement that I challenged.


IRS standard deduction is $0.625/mile.. Having done over 18,000 deliveries and passenger rides, looking at only gas costs is a huge mistake.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Having done thousands of both I have to disagree with you there. Rideshare has more dead miles by far.


Agree. driving passengers, I averaged close to 2 miles driven for every dollar made. Delivery, it's almost always less than 1 mile per dollar..closer to .75 miles for every dollar.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

TeleSki said:


> IRS standard deduction is $0.625/mile.. Having done over 18,000 deliveries and passenger rides, looking at only gas costs is a huge mistake.


I don't care what the IRS standard mileage deduction rate is (unless I am doing my taxes). I care what my actual operating expenses are because that is what ultimately determines profitability. And who said anything about only looking at gas costs? I certainly never suggested that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

These things depend a lot on what you drive. In a Prius, I’ve found I earn more taking longer trips because my mileage rocks. It’s sometimes better for me to deadhead back from a removed location than do several shorter trips in the same timeframe.

I’m at $0.08/mile gas right now, but will likely go up as high as $0.12 with these prices. I’ve got wiggle room.

My thing is - I don’t want to encourage low tippers.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> These things depend a lot on what you drive. In a Prius, I’ve found I earn more taking longer trips because my mileage rocks. It’s sometimes better for me to deadhead back from a removed location than do several shorter trips in the same timeframe.
> 
> I’m at $0.08/mile gas right now, but will likely go up as high as $0.12 with these prices. I’ve got wiggle room.
> 
> My thing is - I don’t want to encourage low tippers.


My Prius gas cost is $0.53 per mile at the moment. Out of curiosity, whatGen Prius are you driving?

And BTW we have the same overall strategery (as DUBYA used to say.)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> My Prius gas cost is $0.53 per mile at the moment. Out of curiosity, whatGen Prius are you driving?
> 
> And BTW we have the same overall strategery (as DUBYA used to say.)


That can’t be. That’d put your mpg at 7-8 (I’m using $4/gallon) 😂

I drive a GenX Prius. ‘Cause Momma’s GenX. But it’s a 2010


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That can’t be. That’d put your mpg at 7-8 (I’m using $4/gallon) 😂
> 
> I drive a GenX Prius. ‘Cause Momma’s GenX. But it’s a 2010


Ooops, nice catch, thanks. I meant to type 0.053 of course. 

My gas is a little cheaper and BTW we're both driving a Gen 3 Prius (no such thing as a GenX... but I do get the idea LOL.)

The current models are the fourth generation (Gen 4) and actually get significantly better mileage (around 75mpg for my style of driving.)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Ooops, nice catch, thanks. I meant to type 0.053 of course.
> 
> My gas is a little cheaper and BTW we're both driving a Gen 3 Prius (no such thing as a GenX... but I do get the idea LOL.)
> 
> The current models are the fourth generation (Gen 4) and actually get significantly better mileage (around 75mpg for my style of driving.)


I can’t afford a new one. I use air a lot, so my mileage sucks when I sit around. Can drop all the way to 15 mpg on occasion. I whined about this in a summer thread.

I don’t take heat well at all. The cold I can deal with. The heat - not at all.

I was at $0.06 in VA. In NJ - not so much. 😂


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Ed Elivery said:


> Ooops, nice catch, thanks. I meant to type 0.053 of course.
> 
> My gas is a little cheaper and BTW we're both driving a Gen 3 Prius (no such thing as a GenX... but I do get the idea LOL.)
> 
> The current models are the fourth generation (Gen 4) and actually get significantly better mileage (around 75mpg for my style of driving.)


Keep an eye on your water pump...I had a 2013 Prius, and at around 240K the water pump went out, my engine overheated and coolant got into a cylinder. I ended up needing a rebuild. I guess the water pump is sometimes an issue with them. That was the only repair I ever needed on that car, and probably 75% of the miles were driving Uber pax.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

I got 5,230 deliveries. 4.89 customer rating, 96% on time, 83% completion, 15% acceptance rating

When I first started doordash 2 years ago in August during the height of the virus my completion rate was always close to 100%... 

these days doordash orders are so bad that out of 10 orders i might get 2 that are even worth taking. And for some reason they never allow me to schedule any morning shift anymore. Only from 11 am or 11:30 am on.. and I just tried scheduling for next Tuesday and there's not a single time slot open for me even though I tried to schedule at 12:30 AM. That's literally impossible.

They're definitely phuking me for not being their Top Dasher slave.. If you don't work like a dog and be their bich then they'll get rid of you and give your spots to the slaves


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

STRIDERr said:


> I got 5,230 deliveries. 4.89 customer rating, 96% on time, 83% completion, 15% acceptance rating
> 
> When I first started doordash 2 years ago in August during the height of the virus my completion rate was always close to 100%...
> 
> ...


Get your completion rate up to 95% and you will be able to schedule at 3 pm prior to 12 midnight.
That shouldn't be too tough. Lately, when I tried to schedule at midnight, everything was gone for me too.
Then I discovered that I qualified for early scheduling, and haven't had a problem since.
I set my phone to go off every day at 3 pm. Easy peasy.
Try to go through with the orders you accept. I don't accept orders from restaurants that I suspect will take too long.
And if one of my normal ones is late, well, I wait. Better than not being able to schedule to work.

*How do I qualify?*

There are two ways to qualify for Early Access


You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 5 deliveries on the DoorDash platform between 12am the previous Friday and 11:59pm the previous Thursday*
You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 500 lifetime deliveries on the DoorDash platform


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My thing is - I don’t want to encourage low tippers.


Stacked deliveries is one of the best things that's ever happened to bad tippers. They get to enjoy the same level of service as the good tippers but they don't have to "waste" any of their precious money on tips.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

STRIDERr said:


> I got 5,230 deliveries. 4.89 customer rating, 96% on time, 83% completion, 15% acceptance rating
> 
> When I first started doordash 2 years ago in August during the height of the virus my completion rate was always close to 100%...
> 
> ...


Doordash ads over the years have claimed you can "work when you want" which is a big fat lie.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> *How do I qualify?*
> There are two ways to qualify for Early Access
> 
> You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 5 deliveries on the DoorDash platform between 12am the previous Friday and 11:59pm the previous Thursday*
> You qualify if you have a Customer Rating of at least 4.6, a Completion Rate of at least 95%, and have accepted and completed at least 500 lifetime deliveries on the DoorDash platform




I have over 5k deliveries on DD, a 5* rating, 98% completion rate (I have to maintain a 95% for LOP). And 5 deliveries a week is a no-brainer. Yet, sometimes I can't schedule myself in advance. Not all the time but, quite often.
Whatever they are selling are lies.....


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

It never used to be like that. I was able to schedule myself every single day at 7am or even earlier .. then i';d go from 7am to like 1pm and just end the day...

but if i look at other towns an hour or so from me I'm able to schedule there from 12 midnight to 12 midnight the next day. 24 hours straight..

so maybe my location is very slow now but SOMEONE still has to be out there taking orders in the morning even if its slow.. so why are they being allowed to go and not me


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

STRIDERr said:


> It never used to be like that. I was able to schedule myself every single day at 7am or even earlier .. then i';d go from 7am to like 1pm and just end the day...
> 
> but if i look at other towns an hour or so from me I'm able to schedule there from 12 midnight to 12 midnight the next day. 24 hours straight..
> 
> so maybe my location is very slow now but SOMEONE still has to be out there taking orders in the morning even if its slow.. so why are they being allowed to go and not me


Completion rate is a big thing, I think. Better off just declining requests that are going be bad (McDonald's at 11:00 pm on a saturday night).


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I can’t afford a new one. I use air a lot, so my mileage sucks when I sit around. Can drop all the way to 15 mpg on occasion. I whined about this in a summer thread.
> 
> I don’t take heat well at all. The cold I can deal with. The heat - not at all.
> 
> I was at $0.06 in VA. In NJ - not so much. 😂


I thought you have a Prius...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Prius heat sucks.

Ac is awesome. But idling destroys the mileage.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

guano said:


> I thought you have a Prius...


I do.



jaxbeachrides said:


> Prius heat sucks.
> 
> Ac is awesome. But idling destroys the mileage.


Opposite for me. Hate the AC, heat is fine.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> Opposite for me. Hate the AC, heat is fine.


And just a while ago you said... "I don’t take heat well at all. The cold I can deal with. The heat - not at all."

Time to get off the junk food, or maybe off your meds? 

Just wondering.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> And just a while ago you said... "I don’t take heat well at all. The cold I can deal with. The heat - not at all."
> 
> Time to get off the junk food, or maybe off your meds?
> 
> Just wondering.


I meant how the Prius works. I find the AC in the Prius very weak. The heat works fine.

Maybe it’s specifically because I can’t take the heat - no AC remedies this; whereas I don’t need much heat in the winter, so fine with the heat in the car.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Your refrigerant is low then.

The electric ac in a prius outdoes anything since r12.

Also your cabin air filter is probably clogged up.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Your refrigerant is low then.
> 
> The electric ac in a prius outdoes anything since r12.
> 
> Also your cabin air filter is probably clogged up.


Nah, I do regular maintenance. I take care of my baby. Not just me, Mom also hated the AC. It’s just not the best.

Having said that, it’s ok-ish on PowerMode, but then the mileage goes WAY down, which defeats the entire purpose of the Prius. I run EcoMode 90% of the time, so that may be why.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> Get your completion rate up to 95% and you will be able to schedule at 3 pm prior to 12 midnight.


I tried that before. I got it to 95% and still couldn't schedule any shift after 3pm. Nothing was shown.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

STRIDERr said:


> I tried that before. I got it to 95% and still couldn't schedule any shift after 3pm. Nothing was shown.


I don't know what to tell you on that.
Possible it take some time to register that you are at 95%, Try going to 96% just to be safe.
Otherwise I would continuously hassle support until I got an answer as to why not.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I meant how the Prius works. I find the AC in the Prius very weak. The heat works fine.
> 
> Maybe it’s specifically because I can’t take the heat - no AC remedies this; whereas I don’t need much heat in the winter, so fine with the heat in the car.


I see...

On another note, having driven all first 3 generations, and as great a car as the Prius is, Toyota engineers managed to do some really weird things, such as not placing a mechanical trunk release (total nightmare to get to the 12V battery and replace it or even recharge it when it dies) or producing a car that uses more gas when very mild heat is on at the lowest fan speed than when the AC is on in hot weather.
I'm told that the latter is no longer the case on Gen 4 but I haven't had a chance to verify.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I usually have my pick if I schedule over my morning coffee (around 4-4:30 am). After 8 am, very limited.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> I see...
> 
> On another note, having driven all first 3 generations, and as great a car as the Prius is, Toyota engineers managed to do some really weird things, such as not placing a mechanical trunk release (total nightmare to get to the 12V battery and replace it or even recharge it when it dies) or producing a car that uses more gas when very mild heat is on at the lowest fan speed than when the AC is on in hot weather.
> I'm told that the latter is no longer the case on Gen 4 but I haven't had a chance to verify.


The manual trunk release is inside, like many suvs.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The manual trunk release is inside, like many suvs.


1) Do you drive a Prius? A yes or no will suffice. 
2) The Prius is not a SUV...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> 1) Do you drive a Prius? A yes or no will suffice.
> 2) The Prius is not a SUV...


I've owned at least a half a dozen.

An SUV is a comparable body style because it has a five-door hatch opening in the rear.

So you climbing through the backseat and open the hatch from the trunk just the same as you would with an SUV emergency release.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> Opposite for me. Hate the AC, heat is fine.


than it's no way your mpg goes down to 15mpg just because it shows that while you sitting, as soon as you move it will go up ...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah actually, it does. When you idle a car you get 0.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

guano said:


> than it's no way your mpg goes down to 15mpg just because it shows that while you sitting, as soon as you move it will go up ...


It does. But I sometimes pull into the driveway at 25-27 mpg. That it LOWWWWW. For a Prius, anyway. (I track dailies.)


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I've owned at least a half a dozen.
> 
> An SUV is a comparable body style because it has a five-door hatch opening in the rear.
> 
> So you climbing through the backseat and open the hatch from the trunk just the same as you would with an SUV emergency release.


No, you do NOT.
Once the 12V batt is dead the trunk lock is engaged and there is no emergency release puller, hence the flaw I mentioned.
Crawling back from the front door (rear docks are locked too!) and removing all the trunk covers, the "secret box" etc. is a total nightmare unless you're a contortionist.
Happened to me on both Gen2 and Gen3 Prius.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Um. My 12V went dead several times. They rechared it from the front. Only once did one of the AAA people crawl to the back. He was young. Prolly didn’t know any better.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> No, you do NOT.
> Once the 12V batt is dead the trunk lock is engaged and there is no emergency release puller, hence the flaw I mentioned.
> Crawling back from the front door (rear docks are locked too!) and removing all the trunk covers, the "secret box" etc. is a total nightmare unless you're a contortionist.
> Happened to me on both Gen2 and Gen3 Prius.


Yes sir.

You open the driver door with the metal valet key.

Unlock and open back door, fold down rear seat.

Open the plastic panel and slide the black lever.

Lift rear hatch and change your 12v battery.

Done it dozens of times at my dealership.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It does. But I sometimes pull into the driveway at 25-27 mpg. That it LOWWWWW. For a Prius, anyway. (I track dailies.)


Yikes! That's just awful and way beyond "low." The worst mileage from a Prius owner I know is 45mpg, and that lady has a pretty heavy foot with absolutely zero understanding of what "hypermiling" means (I call my own version "predictive driving", hence my 65mpg average, but it's the same concept.) 

Unless you have a very heavy foot, I'm sorry to say that there may be something seriously wrong with your car.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Yikes! That's just awful and way beyond "low." The worst mileage from a Prius owner I know is 45mpg, and that lady has a pretty heavy foot with absolutely zero understanding of what "hypermiling" means (I call my own version "predictive driving", hence my 65mpg average, but it's the same concept.)
> 
> Unless you have a very heavy foot, I'm sorry to say that there may be something seriously wrong with your car.


There’s not. It’s the idling. My mileage is fine on days when I’m not delivering. As I mentioned, I take good care of Pri, and the hybrid battery was replaced last November, so the new one is only about a year old.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

I signed up for a pilot program that resets your AR to 100% because my rating was very high at 4.9.

They reset it while I was working, I was originally 12% AR. After they reset it, all the catering orders, bulk package drop off requests (90-120$ each) and very high tip orders started showing up. It was actually overwhelming I was getting way too many offers. 

I am back now down to 26% (LOL) but yes, I can confirm that having a high AR rate will net you more offers.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I did the acceptance reset too and within a week back down to 15%. I didn’t notice any extra catering or large order. By I did get alerts high dollar per mile for $3 1 mile deliveries. No thanks.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Maybe it's based on market.

I dash in NYC - Queens.

As soon as they reset the AR I started getting dashlink requests. Which for those who don't know is like amazon flex where you drop off a set number of packages. I saw an offer for 90$, 16 packages. Around 4 hours of work.

I saw high tip orders, with 8+$ in tips, I got a catering order for 50$, only 3 miles. I never saw any of these until they reset.

So, I got it back down to 18% and then for whatever reason they reset it again! Lol 😂


----------

